# womboat Cruise 09



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Doubt that it will be quite the lark of last year's effort but the rodents gout notwithstanding we are going to have a shot at a short cruise. Just a week but that's better than nothing.

Behave yourselves while I'm away though I'm going to at least try and and not.

Catch you all when the tide comes back in.

As some of you know the Wombette and I share the same birthday and we have a special restaurant just up the coast a short way where we will while away the day with too much food and appropriate amounts of lubrication. So that's our first destination and from there who knows.

No computer on board so it's over and out from me.

Salute


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Here's to Cap'n Wombat and Captainess Wombette! Behave yourselves and don't let the uric acid get you down. A buddy of mine has nasty gout attacks... he was once so disabled that he had to pee into a glass casarole dish from where he lay his sofa. Just couldn't walk to the head because getting up was so painful. My heart goes out to you, Cap'n Wombat. Hang in there! Hope it doesn't cause your meat to loaf or your hotdog to stand at inappropriate moments... 

Take pics, and write us a fine travelogue when you get back... I could use that...


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Have fun Fuzzy...As to the gout...at least it is not an STD!!  
A speedy recovery to ya!


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

A safe and enjoyable cruise. Remember, it's not the miles you go,but the smiles you find.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Have fun, Fuzzy.. Looking forward to another great trip report...

David


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

TDW,
I hate to say this but I hear that one of the worst things for the 'disease of royalty' is: beer! I guess anything that makes you pee a lot is bad as it produces uric acid(urine). Apparently spinach and red meat are also high up on the list of foods that can exasperate this condition. I am hoping I don't start feeling to 'royal' as the aforementioned are some of my favorite things to consume.
Wishing you and the missus fair weather for your birthdays and trip. We look forward to your write up and fuzzy humor upon successful return.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Have fun and pic's for us.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Enjoy yourself, A. and try not to set off accidental flares...


(The above is completely meaningless, but like so much to do with sailing, sounds reasonably suggestive).


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

sailhog said:


> Hope it doesn't cause your meat to loaf or your hotdog to stand at inappropriate moments... Take pics


I think that would be inapropriate for sailnet, even in off topic.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

ah me, no one puts it better than the Hog. back home today, should I say we limped back into port ?

more later.

work tomorrow

blech.

cheers all


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome back! Looking forward to the telling of the tale... (not necessarily, as the Hog would have it, the tail....)


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Ok we are in suspense, give us the great tale of the womboat's wanderings!! 
Seriously I really enjoyed reading your account of last years. Hope you guys had a great trip.


----------



## dsmylie (Feb 23, 2006)

sailhog said:


> meat to loaf or your hotdog to stand at inappropriate moments...
> 
> Take pics, and write us a fine travelogue when you get back... I could use that...


Welcome back. Oh and NO pictures please.:laugher :laugher :laugher


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

dsmylie said:


> Welcome back. Oh and NO pictures please.:laugher :laugher :laugher


Certainly not of me !!

Must get the Chronicle writ.....been slack. (hangs head in shame.)


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Don't worry.  It's not like we're desperate up here, all frozen in or anything...


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome back, dude! I can't wait to hear the stories. Hopefully some BFS in there - and not just activating the auto-pilot and peein' in casserole dishes.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Casserole dishes???

What tales can be told by the Wombat tails?


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

CalebD said:


> Casserole dishes???
> 
> What tales can be told by the Wombat tails?


Nice, CalebD. very very clever. 

However im not sure if Wombat's even have tails...


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Ok I stand corrected, Wikipedia assures me that although no more than barely visible stump, technically Wombats have a tail


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

CalebD said:


> Casserole dishes???
> 
> What tales can be told by the Wombat tails?


Concise ones.

Neat but perfectly formed Short Stories.

Essays even.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Hey Fuzzy—

Where's the big post with photos and such....stop slacking...get to work...


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Well here's a little snippett

YouTube - womboat off sydney jan 09

try again

it was a cracker of a sail.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Wow,
Hey umm the womboat doesn't go by an alternate name such as Wild Oats XI does it?? You sir are flying....


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeehaw! Giddy-up. That looked to be some fun sailing! Thanks for the fix .


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Chall—

He can't be going that fast...he hasn't panned to the knotmeter to show the speed like our resident Portagee does.


TDW—

Thanks for that... it's tough when the boats are buried under two feet of snow and the harbors are frozen nearly solid.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

It was, as I said, a cracker of a sail. For the proverbial 4knt SB she was really honking that day. I was really proud of her. 

To give credit where credit is due, I've learnt a lot from Alex's videos and am finally starting to sail her to her full potential. 

She'll never be a light wind flyer but in 15 - 20 knot breezes she is right in her element.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Beautiful TDW! Man that's some nice sailing!


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Looks like she was truckin' along there, nicely trimmed Jib there Wombat! I'd hazard to say in the neighborhood of 6-7 knots.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

CharlieCobra said:


> Looks like she was truckin' along there, nicely trimmed Jib there Wombat! I'd hazard to say in the neighborhood of 6-7 knots.


You nailed it Charlie. We pretty much sat on 6.5 - 7.5 all day. Did see 10.5 for a short while but that was after we were off the wind.

Ref the jib...we partially destroyed our number one last year and used the number two while it was being repaired. For some reason she sails a lot better with the number two so we have stayed with it.

No cunningham on main. Need to address that when main goes in for some repairs this month.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

When it's up, less can be more...


----------

